
Dependency-Injection framework in JavaScript - takion
https://github.com/di-ninja/di-ninja
======
takion
Hello there, Take a tour to Dependency-Injection framework for javascript with
Di-Ninja [https://github.com/di-ninja/di-ninja](https://github.com/di-
ninja/di-ninja) It rocks ! We're now able to use Composition-Root and IoC with
babel It work very well with node and the browser (especially with webpack)

